# Party Cheese!



## pops6927 (Apr 19, 2017)

Once again, it's that time for our annual Picnic for our stroke members (est. 40+) in our group.  I'm doing the cured and smoked turkeys plus the smoked cheese.

Bought 3 turkeys yesterday, 18-20 lbs. each at WinCo in Fort Worth.

Also bought 6 slabs of longhorn cheddar at Bassham's.

Started the cheddar this morning at 5;30 am, cutting them into quarters, laying them out on Q-Matz (www.amazenproducts.com - Todd Johnson) and filled up the A-Maze-N pellet tray with a combination of Maple pellets and Corn Cob pellets, about half'n'half.  Put into a plastic coffee can, heated in the microwave for 2 minutes, then scooped them out into the pellet tray and took the propane torch to them for about 4 minutes to get at least an inch of pellets burning.  Then, let the flame go out and immediately placed them into the smokehouse, closed the door and watched for the nice flow of thin blue smoke coming out of the back upper vent!













IMG_3718.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Apr 19, 2017


















IMG_3721.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Apr 19, 2017


















IMG_3723.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Apr 19, 2017






Hard to capture the faint wisps of smoke coming out of the top vent, but they are - accentuating the power of thin blue smoke!  Of course you can see the smoke inside the smokehouse, as when I open the door the smoke comes out. And it is definitely blue and not billowy - just thin, doing it's job!  Congratulations to Todd Johnson for his wonderful products! 













IMG_3724.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Apr 19, 2017






It finished at 2:30 pm.   Bagged it back up, 6 pc. per bag, 4 bags total.  Will let it mellow until May 18th, day of the party!













IMG_3725.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Apr 19, 2017


----------



## tallbm (Apr 19, 2017)

Mmmmmmm Longhorn cheese!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2017)

Bet that's going to be some tasty cheese!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm in.  I've never tried corn cob pellets so I'm real interested in the cheese taste.

We don't get longhorn cheese up here so a quick taste profile would be appreciated.

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 19, 2017)

Looking good! Cob is my favorite on bacon!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 19, 2017)

The term "Longhorn Cheddar" is best described by this:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colby_cheese

It is actually Colby cheese, renamed as Longhorn Cheddar, with the typical shape of a long, cylindrical shape, about 8" round.  The supplier I purchase it from cuts it into ½" to 1" round slabs (and usually varying from ½" to 1" in the same piece, lol!), and it is only $3.19/lb.  It takes smoke very well and mellows nicely with a nice smoky flavor.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2017)

Pops6927 said:


> The term "Longhorn Cheddar" is best described by this:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colby_cheese
> 
> It is actually Colby cheese, renamed as Longhorn Cheddar, with the typical shape of a long, cylindrical shape, about 8" round.  The supplier I purchase it from cuts it into ½" to 1" round slabs (and usually varying from ½" to 1" in the same piece, lol!), and it is only $3.19/lb.  It takes smoke very well and mellows nicely with a nice smoky flavor.


#3.19/lb ???

Wow---If I could get cheese around here for $3.19, I'd smoke some cheese too!!

Around here a great deal would be $6/lb, and most cheese is $8/lb or more!!

Be watching, Pops!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 19, 2017)

This is going to be great.  I love Colby jack cheese smoked.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 23, 2017)

POPs, Good looking cheese !


----------



## hawkce541 (Apr 25, 2017)

I got a pound of Havarti last week to smoke, and it was $14.  It turned out amazing.  I ate a half pound just yesterday.


----------

